# Officer Down: Police Officer David Young - [Florence, Alabama]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/04/2007
*Ala. officer dies in motorcycle accident*

*Officer Down: Police Officer David Young* - [Florence, Alabama]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 46
*Additional Info:* Officer Young had served with the Florence Police Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Details:* Officer Young was killed in a motorcycle accident while on patrol at approximately 11:50 am. Another vehicle pulled out in front of him, forcing him to lay his motorcycle down. The motorcycle slid into the vehicle and both vehicles burst into flames. Officer Young was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

*Date of Incident:* May 3, 2007

*Florence officer dies in motorcycle crash*
By Tom Smith
Times Daily

FLORENCE, Ala. - Longtime police officer David Young was doing what he had always wanted to do Thursday when his life abruptly ended in a crash in north Florence.
Young was patrolling the streets on his motorcycle, performing what he always considered a crucial role for his community.
Suddenly, authorities said, a vehicle pulled out in front of him as he reached the Wood Avenue-Button Avenue intersection, just north of the Seven Points area ...Full Story


----------

